# Mens Haircut



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

My nephew is looking for a good male hair salon. He is a bit particular about his hair (sometimes gets assignments for print modeling). He visits Saks (Souk Al Bahar) but they are $$. Also, tried:

a. Fairmont Dubai (SZR)
b. Chillsalon.com
c. Pace e Luce – Dubai

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

debbie790 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My nephew is looking for a good male hair salon. He is a bit particular about his hair (sometimes gets assignments for print modeling). He visits Saks (Souk Al Bahar) but they are $$. Also, tried:
> 
> ...


i use beats and cuts at Jumeriah beach plaza. I can't post links yet so had to delete yours to quote post


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Beats & Cuts: Highly NOT recommended


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

How so? I used them on Saturday and I am particular with my hair which they did a good job. They are a way out thats my onlyrics complaint


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm well fussy with my hair and a few of my mates are the same and tried the guys in JLT I think it's Cluster D Lake City Tower, I went there and have had no complaints.

Cheap and good, 30Dhs


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

That's actually closer to me so will give that a try. Thanks londondanman


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I always use In The Hair in JLT, Cluster F next to Second Cup. They do an effective short back and sides with free head massage for 40 Dhs. Not sure if they would be much good at poncey hairstyles though.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Never trust a guy who worries too much about his hair.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Dont be like that Bringbackbucks. A messed up hairline isn't a thing to joke about. Let me live. Please


----------



## atlanticist (Aug 9, 2014)

I get my hair cut by an amazing barber in Deira - 20 dirhams so cheap too


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> I always use In The Hair in JLT, Cluster F next to Second Cup. They do an effective short back and sides with free head massage for 40 Dhs. Not sure if they would be much good at poncey hairstyles though.


Will second that.....they do a cracking job in there.


----------

